# Would it be unfair...?



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm trying to pursuade my mum to re-home a cockatiel.


The owner (my sister in law actually) has lost interest in him. They've had him from being a baby, he's about 2 years old now I think. 

The thing is, IF I was allowed him... he would have to be in my bedroom, as I already have 2 cages in the living room (my 2 budgies and guinea pig live there lol!) ... would this be unfair on the bird? 

At the moment he's covered up most of the day under a blanket... as she doesn't like him sqwarking.  and no one is interested in him (the kids included) I spend most of my time in my room, so he wouldn't be alone, and he would probably get more TLC with me than he is getting there at the minute... 

Oh, and any tips for pursuading a mum to give in would be welcome  lol!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i used to moan and whine for ages lol and normally got my own way in the end (Im the baby aswell so that helped)

Saying that though my mum didnt know about the puppy til after we got him as we wouldve got the moaning from her but she was fab and adores him!


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

If your in your room most of the time I can't see why you shouldn't have him! It's cruel to cover up a bird all the time and as cockatiels are very sociable I can't see how it's any life for him. He's obviously not wanted by the family so you offering a home to him is the ONLY option (persuasion for your mum) 

I don't even cover Balders up at night as he constantly tries to see underneath the blanket, doesn't want to miss a thing! Birds make noise and that's the top and bottom of it. He's probably squarking for attention anyhow. I'm not saying that he's not fed an watered etc but attention is vital in my opinion. I hope you get to have him!


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Daynna said:


> i used to moan and whine for ages lol and normally got my own way in the end (Im the baby aswell so that helped)
> 
> Saying that though my mum didnt know about the puppy til after we got him as we wouldve got the moaning from her but she was fab and adores him!


lol being the baby of the family does the world of good where animals are concerned. lol Good tip all though_ of course_ not advisable  is to bring it home anyway lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

Lol. I've already done the whole "but he's better off with us!" thing lol

My budgies are only covered up at night, n that's just because it gets abit cold. They constantly sing and chirp through out the day - it's what birds do!

He is a great lil bird though, he whistles actual songs 

I will keep a trying! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

lol, yeah I cover up my parrotlets when they are in the cage at night. They go quiet at around 4ish but I must confess when I've had a serious headache or really just trying to get things done I have covered them up as they are eardrum burstingly loud! Only til they shut up mind lol

Hmm, how old are you if you don't mind me asking? I'm the baby at 26 and I'm living at my parents at the moment. So far I have my 4 year old two parrotlets, cockatiel and a snake! The parrotlets and snake oh and 4year old are in my room. Cockatiel in the living room but I'm the only one that spends time in there really ( me dads got a big flat screen in there, I've claimed it to play x box games on lol)
Me mum n dad used to have finches and birds, all sorts so it's kind of an ok situation. Plus I feed and look after their fish! lol There is no way of me making them come around to the idea of dogs or cats but thats ok by me at the moment. I'd have a zoo if I could.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

Lol same here! migrane + 2 sqwarking budgies = ouch  lol 

I'm 23, and also the baby. Looking to move in with my partner soon though, and then I get to have all the furbabies I want  lol

I'd love a dog - keep working on my mum, but ours had to be put to sleep nearly 2 years ago now, and she wont have another as she says its too much heartache when they go  

My OH doesn't know what he's letting himself in for :devil:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hope your mum gives in soon. He sounds like he would be so much better off with you!
Thankfully i dont live at home (although mum likes to know/be in control of things at times still lol!) so i can just bring animals home! My next animal i want is a frog lol!


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Any look on the rehoming front?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Melysia said:


> Any look on the rehoming front?


No sadly not  my sister in-law would glady let me have him tomorrow... she even threatened to let him out of the cage outside when it's summer so he'd fly away  but my brother wants to keep him... and my mum isn't happy about having another cage in the house *sigh*

I feel powerless, and I will be so angry if she does end up letting him go 'free' :frown2:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

hehe I have a budgie and two zebra finches in my bedroom and it's like waking up to a rainforest some days! Now you might think that's lovely, but when you're trying to have a lie in and all you can hear is the bloody dawn chorus in your ear, it's not always so great LOL I don't tend to cover them up just because it's a lot of fuss and my room doesn't tend to get cold, so they don't _need_ covering up. I don't really mind the chirping all that much though, it just gets a little bit too much from time to time


----------

